# Ibis Hotels



## TampaMike (Sep 11, 2005)

OMG, what's wrong with them? Every one of them should be destroyed.


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

TheHumanity said:


> Ibis Paris and Amsterdam are in mess - a lot of the students dwell.
> 
> Hop in and out, ignore. :sleepy:
> 
> ...


Oh wow I want some of the stuff you just took. I can almost see you twitch with every arbitrary phrase you said. Amazing spasm!


----------



## frappy10 (Mar 20, 2010)

Why Ibis?

Italy's Alcante is more expensive - normally with the beautiful wine-sellers.

The Night View is particularly outstanding and blurringly Sexy and Romantic.

Pretty but too sexy.

The Roman-style Steam-Sauna is my favourite. 


You only have to be careful of the raven in an expensive suit runs and sticks you around.



Umm - Ibis is not the style in this particular field of environment.

I've been to the hotel with some of my boy pals.

The Hotel is elegant as if the castle or palace, or ball hall.


----------



## Botswana (Aug 29, 2009)

Disgusting. All Ibis Hotels should be imploded. :nuts:


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

Ibis are not nice hotel


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

*Ibis Amsterdam*

The Ibis Hotel is designed by Benthem Crouwel.










On the right of the hotel you see the bicycle flat. In the background the Central Station.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Hotel Ibis in Skopje (under construction)





































photos by me and BOJAN


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

^^

DSC06379 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC06381 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC06380 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------

